# 5th Group Reunion 2008 — Revised Schedule!



## Trip_Wire (Aug 9, 2008)

R*evised Schedule 5th Group Reunion 2008 *

You don't have to be assigned to the 5th Group to come and be with these warriors and their families.

*New items of interest are:*

Weapons competition open for all
CAPEX / Capabilities Exercise 
Answer and question sessions with ODAs and Former SF Veterans
Airborne Operations
Picnic late afternoon
Golf Scramble

The SFA Chapter 38 web site does not have current Schedule of Activity on it yet. 

http://reunion.sfa38.org/start2.htm

Contact me for agenda and registration forms or if any questions. 

Frank Wisniewski ; wski@usit.net 
President Chapter 38 
Special Forces Association
Ft Campbell, KY


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 9, 2008)

ummm.... when is it?


----------



## Trip_Wire (Aug 9, 2008)

Marauder06 said:


> ummm.... when is it?



Dates: 17-21 September 2008!

This website should have the answers for you.

http://reunion.sfa38.org/start2.htm


----------



## MS_girl (Aug 29, 2008)

Dear Soldiers and Families,



    The annual 5th SFG Reunion is coming up soon from 17-19 September 2008.



    This year's Reunion will start with a Golf Scramble at Cole Park Golf Course on Fort Campbell.  The scramble will be a "best ball" format with four-person teams.  Entry fee is $40.00 per player and this fee includes green fees, golf cart rental, lunch, and a souvenir 5th SFG golf cap.  There are only 100 slots available so if you're interested in participating don't wait! 



    On Thursday morning, September 18th, there will be a Parachute Jump on Corregidor Drop Zone that is open for Vets as well as families of current 5th SFG Soldiers to come out and watch.  Bleachers will be available as well as food and drinks at the Drop Zone.  Bus transportation will be available from the 5th Group area to the Drop Zone or family members can drive their personally owned vehicles.  Driving directions will be available.



    The 5th SFG Picnic will be held on Thursday, September 18, from 4:00 to 7:00 PM at Gabriel Field in the 5th SFG area.  This year the picnic is being held later in the day after school to maximize family participation.  Also, cost has been kept down to only $5.00 per person with children under 12 free.  Food will be catered by Whitt's Barbeque, a well known caterer that has always exceeded our expectations in past events.  Note: this is a good opportunity to let someone else do the cooking!  There will also be plenty of beverages for children and adults.  Inflatable party equipment will be set up for the younger children to play on.  Also there will be multiple displays consisting of a variety of combat vehicles and specialized equipment used by the Soldiers of the 5th SFG.  There will even be a parachute simulator.  Tents with tables and chairs will be set up for your comfort, and Special Forces unique items will be available for sale from the Family Readiness Group and the Special Forces Museum from Ft. Bragg.  Unclassified briefs will be offered in the Group Museum adjacent to Gabriel Field to provide an overview of the Group's recent operations in Iraq.  Also, there will be live entertainment consisting of the Mike Robinson Band (see their web site at http://www.myspace.com/themikerobinsonband).  Bring a picnic blanket, sit back, and enjoy the show. 



    The Soldiers and Vets will have a pistol and rifle shooting competition on the following day, Friday, September 19th on Range 11 on post.  Family members are welcome to come out and watch.  Transportation will be available from the 5th SFG area.



    The Reunion will be capped off with the Group Formal on Friday evening, September 19th at the James E. Bruce Convention Center in Hopkinsville.  Prices for the Formal vary according to rank:  $18.00 for E-6 & below;  $22.00 for E-7/E-8, WO1-CW3, and O1-O3;  $25.00 for E9, CW4/CW5, and O4 & above.  Live entertainment will be provided by the band Hypertension who play R&B and Jazz.  There will not be a separate Group Formal this winter, so take advantage of this opportunity to enjoy a formal event in a light-hearted atmosphere.



    If you have any questions you can contact the Reunion Coordinator at fifthgroup.reunion@us.army.mil.  The Reunion POC for 3rd BN is CPT Cliff Latting at 798-7414.



    Respectfully,     



    LTC Dave Bolduc

    CDR, 3/5th SFG(A)


----------

